# Are you flood or throw?



## outofthedarkness (Jul 24, 2016)

Im kinda drawn to throw but am interested in owning a flood light, what do you prefer and what benefits do flood have over throw in terms of real world use. 

Or is throw better ? 

I tend to get a kick out of seeing how far a light can beam


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Jul 24, 2016)

It really depends on the use. This is why I have lights with a lot of throw, lights with mostly flood and many in between.

I prefer flood or wide spots for indoor use where even illumination of close areas benefits not blinding yourself with a bright spot being reflected back at you or only seeing a small dot.

Outdoors a prefer medium to long throwing lights as they let you reach out there and see things at a distance. 

The one light I've not found particular use for are throwers with little to no side spill. These may benefit in certain situations like boating or long distance spotting. For my uses I prefer side spill to illuminate the area close by me while being able to reach out further (mostly trails, beach, etc).


----------



## outofthedarkness (Jul 24, 2016)

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> It really depends on the use. This is why I have lights with a lot of throw, lights with mostly flood and many in between.
> 
> I prefer flood or wide spots for indoor use where even illumination of close areas benefits not blinding yourself with a bright spot being reflected back at you or only seeing a small dot.
> 
> ...




I think this is kinda what im looking for!

What lights would be good for this, im looking at the Nitecore TM16GT would this be a good choice or are there better out there? 

Thanks


----------



## Skeeterg (Jul 24, 2016)

Go with a light that has both,the Niwalker MM18,but it's not a small light.


----------



## ven (Jul 24, 2016)

I have all the bases covered but i find flood far more useful, flood with reach down to sheer output is a winner for me.......................


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 24, 2016)

A great combination is my favorite. 

But I do like the pencil beam for some uses. Especially in lights that throw without a bunch of lumens. You get that distance covered while your night adapted vision stays intact for close up conditions while moving from point A to B. Great for wide open areas like the beach or a vast field without close objects that cause that reflected pencil beam to poke you in the eye. 

As stated the flooder is great for close up work and when walking in crowded conditions like dark urban areas or woods. 

But the combo of reflectors by Malkoff and PK to name a couple give you pretty good throw with a spill that illuminates your peripherals. 
I think the Malkoff M61NL offers the best throw and spill combo while providing a less than harsh tint than pure white with enough cool to appear brighter than a warm.
The 'lack' of lumens keeps self blinding to a minimum while having a spot that throws far enough for most conditions.


----------



## richbuff (Jul 24, 2016)

I have no need to see small stuff far away. I need to have my immediate environs all lit up. Flood, for me. The TN36UTvn is the bees knees, for me, in the power flooder department. 

I would like to add a nice thrower to my collection, but the money that I set aside for a very heavy, very large head diameter light with less lumens ends up being spent on yet another flooder. 

I think the TN40 or TM16 would make a nice power thrower. 

Mid-weight thrower: M43 Meteor XP-G2 dedomed should fit the bill. 

Flashlights are like rifle cartridges. Up front shut down power versus long range. To get both, a heavier cartridge is needed.


----------



## outofthedarkness (Jul 24, 2016)

Skeeterg said:


> Go with a light that has both,the Niwalker MM18,but it's not a small light.



Thanks this light looks amazing!


----------



## peter yetman (Jul 24, 2016)

I can understand the appeal of a super thrower, but in reality can you make out something in daylight 300m away? Sure you can see it, but man or woman? goodie or baddy? Well I can't, so I'd rather have something that throws, but gives nice spill. I walk my dogs with a Malkoff Hound Dog, it shows me what's ahead and lights the ground where I'm going to tread. Try it with a pencil beam and you'll tread in a lot of poop, unless of course you scoop.
P

Edit: by the look of your other threads, you are looking for a monster. Forget I spoke.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Jul 24, 2016)

outofthedarkness said:


> I think this is kinda what im looking for!
> 
> What lights would be good for this, im looking at the Nitecore TM16GT would this be a good choice or are there better out there?
> 
> Thanks



I don't have any Nitecore lights at the moment but I'll give you a few I have for each situation:

Indoor flood:
Tri-EDC (any maker - but I prefer a programmable driver like the DrJone lucidrv2) style light with 3 x LEDs and a frosted narrow Carclo optic. 
HDS Rotary
Small AAA light - LF2XT and Prometheus Beta ZR v2

Medium throw:
HDS Rotary (get's bright enough to be useful outdoors as well as in)
Zebralight SC600 MkIII HI

Long throw:
EagleTac MX30L3 - XHP50 based light. 

As I was thinking about what I have I realize that I don't have much in the outdoor thrower range. I don't need it that frequently that one good light fits the bill. I have a FireFoxes4 HID which amazing throw but isn't very practical for day to day use - really fun light though. 

If you are looking at the TM16GT I would seriously recommend you check out Vinh 54's light here: http://skylumen.com/collections/v54-lights?page=1. I've had the Acebeam K60 and it's a heck of a light - just a bit large for me to carry around so I let it go.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jul 24, 2016)

Overal the beam from a malkoff M61 about does it. A mix of flood with some throw. Dang. I am such a junkie.


----------



## camelight (Jul 24, 2016)

I prefer flood
Well most of the time i don't need to look very far
I use very powerful flooder (2000+ lm) and it just light up everything close to me but it still powerful enough to light up in a nice distance+ in the distance the hotspot is so big it light up very large are so i don't see in the distance just a small dot 
It's prefect for riding my bike in very dark places 

But i am planing to buy new flashlight and it might be a powerful thrower (i want a amll sigle 18650 light a new edc headlamp or a thrower and i have to choose )


----------



## tops2 (Jul 24, 2016)

I have only one "thrower" (cigar shaped light) and hardly ever use it since I don't use lights outside that much. I don't like the intense hotspot of this light for indoor, general useage.
I have lights with good throw/spill combo for indoors (I love my Zebralight SC5w) and like this combo but always wondered about flood lights and I still don't like hotspots in general.
I "recently" got an Armytek and Zebralight flood headlamp and love the use indoors and for close range outdoors. But when I head something in the dark that I want to see, these headlamps just don't really cut it.

I usually prefer just carrying one light so kinda torn. Flood is just so nice for 99% of my usage..but nice to be able to have light that reaches far for those 1%...


----------



## Str8stroke (Jul 24, 2016)

Probably gonna have to be flood for me. I like triples or quads you can fit in your pocket. Most of my light usage is task oriented stuff. But, I do have some throwers. They are the most "fun" if you will. Not to mention, they seem to really impress non flashlight people.


----------



## Richub (Jul 25, 2016)

For me it's flood also. I bought a few throwers in the past, but since I use flashlights for close range/indoor use for over 95% of the time, they quickly prove to be 'useless'... As in easily being blinded by the tiny, bright hotspot.

My latest purchases were : Fenix TK35 UE, E35 UE and FD40, all floody lights, and I love them to bits as they fit my needs perfectly.


----------



## SG Hall (Jul 25, 2016)

Throwers for me. My usage is 90% outdoors and half of that is long range. K70, TN32UT or T6 ( all vn). For something pocketable, vn in S200C2, TX25C or SDmini. 

If I need a flooder for close up stuff, the PT16/18 (vn) triples are great, or the Manker E14 quad with Nichias. If I need light on a large area outside then I use the sun.


----------



## PB Wilson (Jul 25, 2016)

I was initially all revved up for the idea of throw and was going to make purchases based on the interest in wielding a hundred meter light saber outdoors. 

But after speaking with a zebralight employee and being asked a number of questions about my real uses, I realized that a floody light was more useful. Walking in the woods, taking the dogs for a walk at dusk, reading in a tent or reading when my wife is sleeping are much better suited for my frosted lens zebralight. 

I also bought an SC600 HI for when I want to pinpoint exactly where that skunk is or to see exactly what kind of owl is up that tree and for spotting things at the outer reaches of my failing eyesight. 

I know the HI isn't a super powered throw light like larger and more dedicated lights but it suits me for the smaller percentage of time I want a more focused beam. For the majority of the time I'll enjoy my floody light.


----------



## seery (Jul 25, 2016)

We _used_ to own a stable full of flooders and throwers, but the Acebeam K60 changed all that.

The K60 is used for everything except EDC.


----------



## LeanBurn (Jul 25, 2016)

All my lights are floody, less than 100m, except my Mag-lite which punches its massive 30 lumens is over 200m...but I have difficulty making out in great detail anything smaller than a human at that range.


----------



## Sarratt (Jul 25, 2016)

I sadly have been a thrower
but life tells me I need to be a lantern


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 25, 2016)

I am definition. I dont care if its a flooder or thrower I want to be able to tell where the hot spot is. Seen to many flooders that are just blinding walls of light you cannot see past. With no center spot and say lost in the woods total non defined flood would get me even more lost


----------



## Str8stroke (Jul 25, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> I am definition. I dont care if its a flooder or thrower I want to be able to tell where the hot spot is. Seen to many flooders that are just blinding walls of light you cannot see past. With no center spot and say lost in the woods total non defined flood would get me even more lost



Have you ever had to hold it way up over your head or way out to the side to try to make it work? lol I have. What you describe is one reason I like the warmer tints. It makes it easier for me to see definitions. Plus when you are walking in the woods, cool tints makes it hard to tell the difference between a fallen leaf & animal scat! yuck.


----------



## Bdm82 (Jul 25, 2016)

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> The one light I've not found particular use for are throwers with little to no side spill. These may benefit in certain situations like boating or long distance spotting. For my uses I prefer side spill to illuminate the area close by me while being able to reach out further (mostly trails, beach, etc).




I when I was thrower shopping I really wanted to go big with the k70, but honestly the spot and spill was just too wide for what I needed. I ended up with the M3xs-UT Javelot and it has been just about right.

I had two uses in mind... from the boat and to a boat. Take this 4th of july... our town does fireworks from the lake, and boats are allowed to go out on the water almost underneath them. I have a boat, and it's great to watch from the water. No obnoxious parking or other families to deal with and the best spot in the house. But there are lots of other boats and getting back to the right house afterwards along a long shoreline in the dark of night can be tricky. I wanted a tight beam that I could shine from the boat to shoreline without putting light on other boats or up into houses. Not be obnoxious, in other words.

The other case is that we occasionally have a couple boats that love to cruise by blaring profane music illegally loud after 11 pm. I wanted a light that I could use to identify their boat without light up much more than that. 

Now that I have this covered, I'm really considering the T6 as an all around beast. For general outdoor use, a wider hotpot and brighter hotspot is better.


----------



## Swedpat (Jul 26, 2016)

I am both. And between these two. All depends on the situation and usage.


----------



## staticx57 (Jul 26, 2016)

If you want a really nice balance of the two check out the Convoy S2+


----------



## Bruno28 (Jul 26, 2016)

Skeeterg said:


> Go with a light that has both,the Niwalker MM18,but it's not a small light.


I have both the TM16 and MM18II. The MM18II is smaller than the TM16 in every way, smaller head and shorter barrel.


----------



## Tre_Asay (Jul 27, 2016)

99% flood for me, when I need to see farther than 30 feet I pull out the big edc. My HDS is about the closest to a pencil beam I want except for very rare times of spotlighting. Dedicated spotlights though tend to not make it into my daily use despite me often having pockets large enough to stow a 2L soda bottle.
The peak "medium optic" (similar to zebralights "floody") is perfect for walking around at night. The perfect flood of a mule light also has many uses and is really what I like best abouth my zebralight flood headlamps. I typically don't use more than 40 lumens because I don't really want to light up anything far away. Light pollution from a flashlight can still be annoying.


----------



## tech25 (Jul 27, 2016)

For me, flood is more useful most of the time. My throwiest carry light is the malkoff M61N which blends the hotspot and spill beautifully. My "thrower" is the Xpg drop in for the 3D maglight.


----------



## archimedes (Jul 27, 2016)

Depends on the purpose, of course. Most of us here have a variety of beamshapes from which to choose 

For general purpose, though, I prefer a narrower beam + diffuser / beamshaper, which protects the lens, widens out and smooths the beam, and it is easy enough to throw filters in there if needed.

And if you need more throw, just pull off the diffuser :thumbsup:


----------



## Newlumen (Jul 27, 2016)

Both.


----------



## ewhenn (Jul 27, 2016)

Mostly flood. I am usually working within 25 yards, and I find flood with a decent output works best.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm a city slicker and while my town was founded by dairy farmers and still has pastures and cows all over the freakin' place, I don't really need to throw that far and see Bessie out in the middle of her field. I much rather need a smaller light, with moonlight/lowish up to about 400LM and maybe 100'/30m of throw?

Chris


----------



## blah9 (Jul 28, 2016)

I've been using a light with more throw a lot recently but the most useful lights for me most of the time end up being floody. This discussion makes me more torn regarding my edc choice lately haha!


----------



## Tre_Asay (Jul 28, 2016)

One thing I do consider is that throw lights tend to work better as tailstand lights due to less of the light glaring at eye level.
So throw for more serious edc use and flood for more relaxed use.


----------



## ven (Jul 28, 2016)

blah9 said:


> I've been using a light with more throw a lot recently but the most useful lights for me most of the time end up being floody. This discussion makes me more torn regarding my edc choice lately haha!




That pd35vn triple is a tough cookie to crack!


----------



## blah9 (Jul 28, 2016)

Yeah exactly! I haven't been carrying it much lately but I probably should be!


----------



## ven (Jul 28, 2016)

Blasphemy I tell you , don't worry I don't carry my pd35vn quad :laughing: 

Will use more come winter time when I have deep pockets!


----------



## moldyoldy (Jul 28, 2016)

well, tossing my 2 Pfennig worth into the commentary:

=> Yes, most of us have evolved to a mixture of lights, more or less throw, more or less flood.
=> the official beam distance given for lights needs to be divided by at least 2 for a 'seeable' distance. I think the divisor is more like 3, but then my eyes are old.
=> Being able to 'hit' a treetop at long distances is not very useful - interesting to compare lights, but not much more.
=> what is the distance you really can take action at? 100 meters? 200 meters? beyond 200 meters is a dubious at best, unless you have a night scope on a rifle and the critters are bothering animals in the pasture.
=> Finding a 'something' in the woods that may move or stand still (& not looking at you) at any distance, and then having enough light at that distance to identify it, is useful. 
=> A pencil beam has difficulty finding a moving target, much less identifying it. a flooder cannot reach out 100-200meters without unreasonable lumens and cells.

=> Said differently, too much flood in a mixture of woods & clearings and the light is reflected back at you, which closes down your pupils, which also means you are unable to see beyond the reflected light. 
=> In a house, flood is more useful. 
=> Finding the leak in which piping on the ceiling of a high-bay industrial center needs more distance with power.
=> walking trails at night in a mixed woods/clearing environment - something near, something far -> again, a mixture is needed, and controllable levels.

=> as for specific lights: the frosted lens in front of a reflector from ZL is about the most flood I want. 
=> I gave away the pure flood lights from ZL & others because the beam was so wide that either I was clearly bothering people near me, or the edge of the flood caught my glasses frame and bothered me.
=> The ZL SC600 III has a very nice combination of flood/throw. 
=> The LD75C and MX25L4C have a nice combo beam with some distance, good at least to 100 meters finding moving animals.
=> The TN35 has a very nice combo beam. along with that wonderful tint of the MT-G2 LED.


----------



## Lateck (Jul 28, 2016)

I'll say for me, more flood. If I go out back at night to check on my yard, the flood allows me to see the whole picture at once.
A thrower can work but I have to search to see the entire yard. Now out in the desert where I live, a thrower will help me spot illegals or coyotes. I have a Niwalker MM18II and that is both a flood and thrower.

Lateck,


----------



## irongate (Jul 28, 2016)

staticx57 said:


> If you want a really nice balance of the two check out the Convoy S2+



Just came in the mail yesterday, nice all around light for inside or out in the woods.


----------



## [McE] (Jul 28, 2016)

Flood, all day, every day. Get one that's as bright as I need to get the job done.

I don't need to spot a rabbit sized rabbit 100 yards away.

Maybe also because I've seen enough horror movies where bad things happen when you have a flashlight that can only light up like a 2-foot wide circle at a time. F that noise.


----------



## outofthedarkness (Jul 28, 2016)

[McE] said:


> Flood, all day, every day. Get one that's as bright as I need to get the job done.
> 
> I don't need to spot a rabbit sized rabbit 100 yards away.
> 
> Maybe also because I've seen enough horror movies where bad things happen when you have a flashlight that can only light up like a 2-foot wide circle at a time. F that noise.



Cool analogy


----------



## ZMZ67 (Jul 28, 2016)

I like to have both,another Malkoff M61 fan.The Malkoff M61T is nice too though and it actually provides more spill than the T designation might indicate so it still kind of falls in between for me. There are times when flood only is desirable and there seem to be more lights recently offering just that instead of the usual emitter/reflector or optic combo.


----------



## akhyar (Jul 28, 2016)

Being a city slicker, mostly flood, with my EDC rotation being a small flooder like Olight S1, Astrolux S41, Sinner triple, etc.
I do have dedicated throwers like Olight M2X-UT, Nitecore TM16, but they are inside the drawer most of the time.


----------



## Tre_Asay (Jul 29, 2016)

[McE] said:


> Flood, all day, every day. Get one that's as bright as I need to get the job done.
> 
> I don't need to spot a rabbit sized rabbit 100 yards away.
> 
> Maybe also because I've seen enough horror movies where bad things happen when you have a flashlight that can only light up like a 2-foot wide circle at a time. F that noise.



Ha, same here. I don't like how some throwers have such a small and bright hotspot that I can't see anything around it. It makes it really hard to navigate rough trails bacause I can't tell distances or slopes.

For some reason I always prepare as if I might get trapped in some cliche horror. I always try to have 24+ hours of comfortable light with me and also usually a spare battery as well.

I am thinking of getting the diffuse reflector for my HDS because I always end up pulling out a flooder while walking.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 29, 2016)

Mount Vernon Va where I reside along the Potomac is quite a mix of city and country. Choosing a light even for general EDC when I know I will be out in both climates drives me nuts. So I stick to my smaller lights. Lots of important people live around here including federal officers hence my big mega power throwers only come out for camping and use along the river.


----------



## Fcmem (Aug 1, 2016)

I prefer the middle ground, I don't like lanterns but at the same time I don't like highly focused lights with lots of throw.

I like my throw with a soft center, so I guess I like medium in both.


----------



## stephenk (Aug 2, 2016)

I'm usually a flooder. Being into light painting I tend to need to evenly wash objects with a smooth wide beam. My only thrower is a LED Lenser P7.2 which can be useful if I just need to illuminate a small or narrow part of a photo scene.


----------



## Warp (Aug 2, 2016)

Flood, mostly. If I lived or spent time in different conditions/locations that would probably change, but I don't live on or regularly visit large open property or anything like that. Technology has advanced to the point where a pretty small, pocketable flashlight can do a pretty decent job at both, though.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 2, 2016)

Last night I was in a situation where it was super-duper quiet and super-duper humid. There were no stars able to pierce the thick air so it was pitch black.

Heck yeah! Perfect for flashlight testing, or so I thought. 
I had 3 general purpose beam lights and a thrower with a bright spill. A 420, a 500, a 650 and a 1000 lumen. 

With all of the moisture in the air it was like being in a white box with the sun shining behind me. I really could not see more than 50 yards due to all of the nearby lumens bouncing off of the humidity. Using a flooder probably would've been like aiming the light towards my eyeballs. 

Two of the lights had low settings. The 420 and the 650. And on low setting with both I could see nearly as far, simply because I wasn't being blinded by the spill bouncing off all of the water in the air. 

Trouble is my favorite 1/8" drill bit size pencil beam light was back at home. The teeny amounts of spill would've been amplified enough to be like Goldilox poridge...juuuust right.

After 30 minutes or so my eyes had adapted to what was taking place and I gained a better idea of how they must've looked at the other end of the beam. Man, until then it was ridiculous.


----------



## Skimo (Aug 2, 2016)

archimedes said:


> Depends on the purpose, of course. Most of us here have a variety of beamshapes from which to choose
> 
> For general purpose, though, I prefer a narrower beam + diffuser / beamshaper, which protects the lens, widens out and smooths the beam, and it is easy enough to throw filters in there if needed.
> 
> And if you need more throw, just pull off the diffuser :thumbsup:



My thoughts exactly, anyone can make a diffused light, a lot harder to make a thrower.


----------



## ven (Aug 2, 2016)

As well as the usual triple/quad usefulness(for my uses)I really love the xhp70 de-dome p60, for a balance of reach and spill, does both well by sheer output. 




Close up you really have to focus to see the softest of hot spots, from a little distance(few feet) cant see one.
















Modern interior with a classic exterior




With the ability (dr jones) to program your group/output, it can really be a useful wall of light at 15-30% output.



Agree with the thrower over pure flood, simply use a diffuser and you have 2 flashlights in 1. I have tried it and of course it works, just find easier to get a balanced light(again for me as everyone has different applications in mind).


----------



## outofthedarkness (Aug 2, 2016)

I read and dont know if its true that NW and warmer tints cut through the fog easier?


----------



## staticx57 (Aug 2, 2016)

outofthedarkness said:


> I read and dont know if its true that NW and warmer tints cut through the fog easier?



Fact. Blue light scatters more.


----------



## outofthedarkness (Aug 2, 2016)

staticx57 said:


> Fact. Blue light scatters more.



Cool I was right, Thats good to remember, next light is a NW


----------



## DMS1970 (Aug 3, 2016)

Floody with a magnet (Olight S1) I have found most handy. Prefer the S1 and S2 beam profile over my S63.


----------



## [McE] (Aug 3, 2016)

ven said:


>



This. Right. Here.
Is why I want flood. I need to be able to see the 50 other kids coming out of the corn field off to the side.


----------



## Going_Supernova (Aug 5, 2016)

I agree with a few of the others--it just depends on what I'm doing. For inside, I especially want flood, to keep away the claustrophobia effect. Outside, flood again with some throw, and if I'm doing house calls, I want throw so I can read house numbers from the street. Once I park though, I want flood so I don't get "surprised" by anyone or anything.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 5, 2016)

PK's FL-2 gives you both.... with the option of low when less lumens are required.


----------



## seery (Aug 6, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> PK's FL-2 gives you both....


I'm not familiar with that light, but it sounds nice.

The spot looks good. Any chance you have beam shot showing it on the flood setting?


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 6, 2016)

What I meant by 'both' Seery is how PK chose a mirror smooth reflector shaped to bombard the edges with light while throwing a blinder at a football field away.




A kind of 'above' view




From behind.


All in a package smaller than a 6P






Now these folks fishing by the shore...




Pure flood required.


----------



## seery (Aug 6, 2016)

Arrghhhhhh....I was thinking dual-mode light. 

That's a really nice looking beam! Thanks for putting that together.


----------



## staticx57 (Aug 7, 2016)

Seery, I highly recommend you get yourself a convoy s2+ (floody) and a convoy C8 (throwy) they are cheap enough where you can get both and get a feel for what you prefer before you spend more on more expensive lights.


----------



## fyrstormer (Aug 7, 2016)

Personally, I like to pidgeonhole myself into narrow categories so I will be completely unable to deal with unforeseen circumstances.


----------



## tab665 (Aug 7, 2016)

on page one someone mentioned they dont like throw light with no spill. im the exact opposite. never been a fan of bright spill blinding me. to this day i find that the M6lt still has to absolute best beam pattern for my personal outdoor uses. all a massive hot spot, no spill. i was bummed when they finally updated the led to push 1100 lumens but also updated the optic to have more spill.


----------



## Swedpat (Aug 7, 2016)

tab665 said:


> on page one someone mentioned they dont like throw light with no spill. im the exact opposite. never been a fan of bright spill blinding me. to this day i find that the M6lt still has to absolute best beam pattern for my personal outdoor uses. all a massive hot spot, no spill. i was bummed when they finally updated the led to push 1100 lumens but also updated the optic to have more spill.



I very much agree. In many cases a bright spill is blinding on the foreground and worsens the ability to see objects at long distance. 
I have the M6lt and really like it. The beefy hotspot is great and while the spill is relatively dim it's enough to shine up the foreground without a blinding effect.


----------



## _nw (Aug 7, 2016)

I generally prefer a standard hotspot/spill style beam. I do like a floody beam for tasks less than say a meter away, especially if I can't hold or ceiling-bounce the light.


----------



## outofthedarkness (Aug 7, 2016)

Looks nice that does


----------



## recDNA (Aug 7, 2016)

Someday there will be a really high quality high cri flood to throw zoomable that does it all.


----------



## seery (Aug 7, 2016)

staticx57 said:


> Seery, I highly recommend you get yourself a...they are cheap...you can...get a feel for what you prefer...*before you spend more on more expensive lights*.



Fortunately when I bought my first Surefire Beast II ~9 years ago for over $3k...that got me past the whole worrying about the price of lights thing!!!

It was kind of like getting that first scratch on a new truck...


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 7, 2016)

seery said:


> Fortunately when I bought my first Surefire Beast II ~9 years ago for over $3k...that got me past the whole worrying about the price of lights thing!!!
> 
> It was kind of like getting that first scratch on a new truck...



When you can buy a car for less than you paid for a flashlight... a car that runs and has good tires no less.... lol


----------



## seery (Aug 7, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> When you can buy a car for less than you paid for a flashlight... a car that runs and has good tires no less.... lol


:lolsign:


----------



## staticx57 (Aug 7, 2016)

seery said:


> Fortunately when I bought my first Surefire Beast II ~9 years ago for over $3k...that got me past the whole worrying about the price of lights thing!!!
> 
> It was kind of like getting that first scratch on a new truck...




I am a bit jealous, I would love a proper HID light!


----------



## PolarLi (Aug 7, 2016)

Throw for wow 






...also comes in handy when you need to inspect the clouds at night 

For the record, the beams are not from ordinary flashlights, but from my homemade short arc lights.


----------



## nivek666 (Aug 8, 2016)

Love throwers. have the Predator Pro and Nitecore MT40GT. dobermann pro on the way...


----------



## ven (Aug 8, 2016)

nivek666 said:


> Love throwers. have the Predator Pro and Nitecore MT40GT. dobermann pro on the way...




You know that's got me thinking (yeh yeh dangerous I know ). The predator pro a thrower which it is, yet I have flood lights that out reach it........crazy stuff these days .


----------



## Tre_Asay (Aug 8, 2016)

I tried the diffuse reflector on my hds and I did not like it too much. I think that I prefer mule type flood for anything within a couple of yards but the throwy hotspot+ spill beams are more useful at greater distances for using less light.


----------



## staticx57 (Aug 8, 2016)

PolarLi said:


> Throw for wow
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love me some HID lights. They always remind me how puny LEDs still are


----------



## Altema22 (Aug 8, 2016)

Mostly a flooder because of how I need to use my lights, but I also keep a few throwers handy for certain tasks. For building security sweeps, I prefer something that lights up most of the room with a broad hotspot, but still has a defined edge on the spill. An example is a former theatre complex I work at on the weekends. As an engineer, I often get there hours ahead of security for setup or repairs, and with tight throwers my peripheral vision gets ruined with one doorway being lit, and everything else dark. When I shine a light at the middle of a dark stage and can't see either side, it's a no go for me. Sometimes I explore undocumented tunnels and need something that lights up the wall, AND something that will penetrate side tunnels, and I'll carry one of each. I actually don't mind that, as I'll use the thrower as a tail gunner while doing solo runs, then switch when needed. Comes in handy when you enter a space from a side tunnel, and you have no idea what's behind you, lol. I have 4 or 5 lights that I can't use at all because they just barf light all over the place with no definition at all.


----------



## Tre_Asay (Aug 8, 2016)

Altema22 said:


> Mostly a flooder because of how I need to use my lights, but I also keep a few throwers handy for certain tasks. For building security sweeps, I prefer something that lights up most of the room with a broad hotspot, but still has a defined edge on the spill. An example is a former theatre complex I work at on the weekends. As an engineer, I often get there hours ahead of security for setup or repairs, and with tight throwers my peripheral vision gets ruined with one doorway being lit, and everything else dark. When I shine a light at the middle of a dark stage and can't see either side, it's a no go for me. Sometimes I explore undocumented tunnels and need something that lights up the wall, AND something that will penetrate side tunnels, and I'll carry one of each. I actually don't mind that, as I'll use the thrower as a tail gunner while doing solo runs, then switch when needed. Comes in handy when you enter a space from a side tunnel, and you have no idea what's behind you, lol. I have 4 or 5 lights that I can't use at all because they just barf light all over the place with no definition at all.


I have had similar uses myself, flood headlamp for seeing the walls and thrower for seeing farther into the tunnel.


----------



## chillinn (Aug 9, 2016)

Been thinking about this. I'm mostly indoor, lighting up within 6-10ft., but I don't like _pure_ flood, with no reflector. It feels strange with no hot spot. I like orange peel reflectors for a floodier light, and because I want that hot spot and spill. Many lights like this are not ideal for throw beyond 30 yards. That feels right for me for most of my needs. I have a couple smooth reflectored throwers that can really throw, but they sit because I have no use for them during turtle nesting season, really can't use them, but they are impressive in the off season. Also, I find the lamp on a A2 Aviator is too much throw for indoor use, while the red LEDs are fine if color rendition isn't needed. Between my two Zebralights, the SC5w is floodier, and SC62c is throwier. I use the SC5w during the day, and the SC62c at night, due to tint, but I prefer the way the SC62c beam shoots out like a... well, a light sabre. Obviously, I am really conflicted. Maybe I do prefer a thrower, but not a long thrower. I guess I like to use a medium to short thrower as though it were flood.


----------



## tops2 (Aug 9, 2016)

chillinn said:


> Been thinking about this. I'm mostly indoor, lighting up within 6-10ft., but I don't like _pure_ flood, with no reflector. It feels strange with no hot spot. I like orange peel reflectors for a floodier light, and because I want that hot spot and spill. Many lights like this are not ideal for throw beyond 30 yards. That feels right for me for most of my needs. I have a couple smooth reflectored throwers that can really throw, but they sit because I have no use for them during turtle nesting season, really can't use them, but they are impressive in the off season. Also, I find the lamp on a A2 Aviator is too much throw for indoor use, while the red LEDs are fine if color rendition isn't needed. Between my two Zebralights, the SC5w is floodier, and SC62c is throwier. I use the SC5w during the day, and the SC62c at night, due to tint, but I prefer the way the SC62c beam shoots out like a... well, a light sabre. *Obviously, I am really conflicted.* Maybe I do prefer a thrower, but not a long thrower. I guess I like to use a medium to short thrower as though it were flood.



:nana:
Lol..maybe enough of us are conflicted too.

Its been a bit over 2 weeks of owning the Zebralight H600Fd and I love the flood of the light for general use. Its my go to light most of the time. But at night for outside walks, when I hear things that go "bump in the night", I really notice the lack of throw. Maybe the Zebralight SC600Fd III Plus will use the extra lumens (1600 lumens) to "throw" further.


----------



## Witterings (Aug 11, 2016)

Hope I'm not hijacking someone's thread but if anyone can recommend any compact pocket throwers ideally with a very tight focus and no spill it'd be appreciated ... I did see the ones mentioned in post 16 that both look interesting - the Eagletac TX25C and the Lumintop SD Mini


----------



## SG Hall (Aug 11, 2016)

Witterings said:


> Hope I'm not hijacking someone's thread but if anyone can recommend any compact pocket throwers ideally with a very tight focus and no spill it'd be appreciated ... I did see the ones mentioned in post 16 that both look interesting - the Eagletac TX25C and the Lumintop SD Mini



Do you mean no spill Witterings? You'll need an aspheric lens to get that, but if you mean not too much spill and no corona ( the bright haze around the hot spot) then the TX25Cvn is the best one of those two ( or the TX25C2vn ). The SDminiVN is not a tight hot spot. Perfect, yes, but quite large. 

The problem with pocketable lights is the size of the head. It tends to promote a beam which isn't tight. To get the pencil beam throwers, the reflectors are larger and are not pocketable! That is why we buy so many! 

Modding ( such as sky lumen does) tends to improve beam focus, so that would be worth a try.


----------



## akhyar (Aug 11, 2016)

Witterings said:


> Hope I'm not hijacking someone's thread but if anyone can recommend any compact pocket throwers ideally with a very tight focus and no spill it'd be appreciated ... I did see the ones mentioned in post 16 that both look interesting - the Eagletac TX25C and the Lumintop SD Mini



How compact do you want it to be? Jeans pocket or cargo pant pockets?
You might want to look at Astrolux S3, which uses li-ion 14500 battery and wallet-friendlier than the 2 lights you mentioned.

As the above poster reply, for no spill, you need to look at aspheric lens, which can be big and heavy due to the weight of the glass, eg. Jaxman Z1 or you need a light with big head for the reflector, eg. Olight Javelot M2X-UT, which looks like a miniature toilet plunger


----------



## Witterings (Aug 11, 2016)

SG Hall said:


> Do you mean no spill Witterings? You'll need an aspheric lens to get that, but if you mean not too much spill and no corona ( the bright haze around the hot spot) then the TX25Cvn is the best one of those two ( or the TX25C2vn ). The SDminiVN is not a tight hot spot. Perfect, yes, but quite large.



Sorry .. this is where the terminology still goes whooossshhh over my head at the moment ... in essence I want it for shooting hence light with just one tight spot (guess this is what you're calling the hot spot ??? ) tat goes out to a good distance (without an outer ring of light that quite a few have) that can be centered on the target .. hope that makes sense????
I'll have a look at the others you suggested as well


----------



## Aries256 (Aug 11, 2016)

Im more of a throw kind of guy, flood is fun, but I do love a sharp beam, esp on foggy nights. :wave:


----------



## outofthedarkness (Aug 11, 2016)

Cool. Fog is fun eh


----------



## Aries256 (Aug 12, 2016)

Yup lol


----------



## Tre_Asay (Aug 16, 2016)

Aries256 said:


> Im more of a throw kind of guy, flood is fun, but I do love a sharp beam, esp on foggy nights. :wave:


I remember back in scouts we would always shine our flashlights through the smoke over the fire like they were spotlights, of course it was easier with those pencil beam incandescent flashlights than it is with most pocket lights nowadays. 
If you want ultimate throw in the fog get your hands on a green laser pointer (just don't go aiming at aircraft)
:nana:


----------



## CanadianSurvivalCompany (Aug 16, 2016)

Definitely prefer the thorwers. a good floody beam certain has its uses though.


----------



## neil944 (Aug 17, 2016)

When I first started getting into flashlights, throw was king. But in reality, with my actual usage scenarios, floody beams are much more useful.
(My most used lights are a ZL H302w and a Nitecore EC4SW lately)


----------



## RobbyK (Aug 19, 2016)

City/suburb dweller here. Not much need for distance, but like to light up rooms and yard and such, so flood for me.


----------



## blacktop_one (Sep 4, 2016)

I like throw with a minimum of spill (or zero spill, which is almost impossible to find). If I need it for up close work, I'll just switch it to a lower setting so I don't get blown away.


----------



## mbw_151 (Sep 9, 2016)

I have one about 1000 lumen thrower and it's a toy, great fun but limited real usability. Anything close ( less than 10ft) requires pure flood, any mule will do. Further back from there requires a blend, need to see the surroundings with spill but need a hot spot on the target. Beyond 50 yards or so, it's time for mostly throw. This doesn't happen much for me, the wide open spaces are a travel treat.


----------



## eh4 (Sep 10, 2016)

Are you extremely nearsighted or extremely farsighted? 
If you've got more visual range than either of those cases then you'll likely need both flood and spot at different times.


----------



## Canuke (Sep 16, 2016)

Hmmm.

A lot of the "flooder" folks are talking about their usefullness indoors vs. a thrower. Thing is, back when 2D incans were the throwers, I would often find myself just using ceiling bounce when I need area lighting. Conversely, a flooder outdoors is difficult at best to make throw.

That said, in 2016 I find myself squarely in the middle. My useful range goes from a Foursevens 2AA mild thrower for EDC to some Home Depot XML throwers converted into narrow flooders with MT-G2's, and now a Convoy L6 XHP-70 with a very similar beam profile. At the other end, a Nichia 219B triple flooder from Vinh, and a Noctigon Meteor M43vn with domed XP-L's that can light up a street. 

I have a Stanley Fatmax XML that is currently my most throwy light, that I'm debating whether to mod to yet another narrow flooder with an MT-G2 (though it would still be narrower than the HD's, with that big reflector) or if I should stick an XP-L HI or even an XP-G3 dedome in it to see how much of a laser I end up with.


----------



## seery (Sep 16, 2016)

My preference is a flooder that throws...like the Acebeam K60.


----------



## tops2 (Sep 17, 2016)

seery said:


> My preference is a flooder that throws...like the Acebeam K60.



Lol. This is where I'm leaning now too. I'm more of a single cell light person so the new stuff like the Acebeam EC50 gen II looks tempting.


----------



## Lumenwolf (Sep 17, 2016)

tops2 said:


> Lol. This is where I'm leaning now too. I'm more of a single cell light person so the new stuff like the Acebeam EC50 gen II looks tempting.



Me too, I have pretty much decided on the EC60vn as it throws and has some good spill, was struggling to decide between that and the Olight R50vn. Both awesome 22650 light by the look of things


----------



## tops2 (Sep 17, 2016)

Lumenwolf said:


> Me too, I have pretty much decided on the EC60vn as it throws and has some good spill, was struggling to decide between that and the Olight R50vn. Both awesome 22650 light by the look of things



Lol..if Zebralight can make this class of light with high CRI, I think I'll be satisfied for a looonnngggg time. A guy can dream! Lol!


----------



## ledmitter_nli (Sep 17, 2016)

All about the compact size, efficiency and versatility these days so i would say 'personal range' flood in a high CRI warm compact 1XAA light. And a compact tactical 18650 cool white light for when I wish to reach out.

2 - compact lights. 2 - beam types. 2 - birds with 1 stone. (well sorta )


----------



## Witterings (Sep 17, 2016)

I think it's funny how your tastes change as well ... I only used to buy adjustable focus as they offered the best throw but if you're out and walking down a lane a dedicated throw torch like the MH20GT gives you the long focus but is so much nicer to walk with as it also offers some spill .... I think it's just animal instinct that if you have a wider field of vision around you .... you just feel more comfortable and being able to see way out in front offers more of the same.

I mainly use my torch in dark and quiet unlit lanes .. if I was inside I'd probably go for a lot less powerful and much more flood.

Can someone help me out here as well ... I keep seeing the expression ceiling bounce ... what's that all about and the purpose of it, I just don't get it but maybe I'm seriously missing something???


----------



## tops2 (Sep 18, 2016)

You can point the light at the ceiling instead of directly where you want. Sometimes I don't want to have the light pointEd in the direction I want cause of the glare or too intense of hotspot. I'll point the light at the ceiling to let ambient light to light up the room.


----------



## filipdent (Sep 18, 2016)

What you suggest for a good flood light?here in Greece we have officially nitecore and olight.i have nitecore ea81 and nitecore Tm16gt.


----------



## SCEMan (Sep 18, 2016)

I like throwers but find the limited spill area on smaller lights impractical for my walks in the foothills. I don't like having to scan from side-to-side to see my surroundings. Was very interested in the EC60 until I saw beamshots of the spill, but found the much wider spill (and decent throw) of the R50vn (shaved dome XHP50) to be perfect for my needs. It lights up everything around and in front so I can concentrate on the terrain obstacles and critters in my periphery.


----------



## Lumenwolf (Sep 18, 2016)

I hope I like the EC60vn I just ordered. It looks to have some good spill but less than R50. Ordered yesterday so not much I can do about it now [emoji15]


----------



## SCEMan (Sep 18, 2016)

Lumenwolf said:


> I hope I like the EC60vn I just ordered. It looks to have some good spill but less than R50. Ordered yesterday so not much I can do about it now [emoji15]


I'm sure you will - looks like a great compact 26650 thrower.


----------



## tony2010 (Sep 26, 2016)

Flood for home defense/offense too many lumens and you get the white wall effect, throw for outdoors.


----------



## outofthedarkness (Oct 8, 2016)

tony2010 said:


> Flood for home defense/offense too many lumens and you get the white wall effect, throw for outdoors.



This is an interesting subject, do you think lux would be more useful in defense?


----------



## Loomun (Oct 11, 2016)

It really depends on what it is needed for, many people like flashlights that have both options on it.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2016)

I think it definitely depends on your application, location, and the light you're willing to carry. So far, I've been most interested in lights with a focus on throw, but I live in a rural area on the great plains. I'm surrounded by flat land and there are not light sources other than when the moon decides to come out. Throw is important to me, even on a weapon light mostly due to my location. I like having lights with longer throw than flood and this has proven to be good so far for everything that is not job related. I like having a light with lots of throw for checking cows, so I can stay a long way off without disturbing the livestock, but still being able to see what's going on. I like throw for my pocket light and for the larger light I carry in the truck. 
On the other hand, I'm finding the light I chose for work (i'm a pumper) would have been better suited if I would have chosen one with more flood and less throw. It's a double edged sword, because I like to be able to look up and see what's across the pad, but then I look down at the gauge and the light is far too concentrated. I've got a lot to learn haha.


----------



## nickjames (Oct 21, 2016)

Most of the time I use flood, but sometimes throw can be useful. If a flashlight can manage both good flood and throw at the same time, some can find it a good allarounder. But there are situations when you need JUST the throw (searching, spotting), then any flood can be disturbing. In those cases IMHO an adjustable focus flashlight can be a good all in one solution, even with its limitation (loss of light power). 

nj


----------



## vadimax (Oct 21, 2016)

Loomun said:


> It really depends on what it is needed for, many people like flashlights that have both options on it.



This is not a flashaholic's bushido. Must have both  Dormant Lumintop TD16 XP-L and S1 Ti + Lumintop IYP365 in my case.


----------



## Lexel (Oct 21, 2016)

Both!

Im totally sure its important to have a good (but not extreme over 1000m) thrower with SMO reflector like a Convoy C8 or Eagle Eye X6 that has still some spill
and a small floodish light with orange peel reflector like convoy S2+ or eagle eye X2R


----------



## Lexington Jim (Oct 21, 2016)

The wife and I have tended to prefer and buy floods for around the house and camping use. No doubt if we were in situations where we felt the need of a thrower we would buy some.


----------



## StandardBattery (Oct 22, 2016)

As stated by many, use the right tool for the right job; My typical requirements favor flood. Love the SC600Fd III XHP50.

The AAA keychain lights are quite small and lower output so if they are too floody they may not have enough brightness for some typical tasks, so I don't mind them having a good balance between flood and throw for what they do. LD01-SS I thought did great in this area. Of course with some of the more recent 300Lmn + keychain lights you have a lot more to work with, but you probably don't want to be using the high mode on these too much or you'll be swapping batteries or recharging often.


----------



## dmattaponi (Oct 24, 2016)

Used to be that I measured a light by how far it threw. Then later I discovered how very useful flood was for most purposes compared to a pencil tip thrower. Nowadays I like both. I find my TN4A to be a good compromise for general purpose use.


----------



## harro (Oct 24, 2016)

Whatever the situation calls for, at the time. For me, a good compromise is my Eagletac ( Eagtac...) SX25L3C. Reasonable flood and throw.


----------



## Marc_in_NS (Oct 24, 2016)

At work I like/need a flooder, mostly for safety reasons in close quarters or small rooms. At home or in the outdoors, I like a thrower for range/distance. The circumstances dictates the light to be used in my case.


----------



## northwales1969 (Oct 24, 2016)

Both but prefer throw, do a lot of night walks.


----------



## Open Carry Jenkins (Oct 25, 2016)

Another vote for "depends on the use." I have noticed that I tend to prefer flood lights or lights with greater spill for up close/handyman type stuff while leaning toward throw and focus for tactical or outdoor use. 

That could just be me, however.


----------



## Witterings (Oct 28, 2016)

Open Carry Jenkins said:


> Another vote for "depends on the use."



I agree with this but I'd even go a stage further, I have the Nitecore MH20GT but it's so specifically throw that for general use / dog walking at night I prefer the ZL SC600w Hi as it gives a bit more flood but you can still see way out into the distance when you need to ..... The Nitecore for shooting though is just the best!!!!
For indoor general use a much lower powered flood will suffice for most jobs.


----------



## NutSAK (Oct 28, 2016)

Like most, I use flood for some uses, throw for others. But, I can't plan for all eventualities when I choose my carry light in the morning, so mostly I prefer to use lights with a good combination of both.


----------



## RGRAY (Oct 28, 2016)

Honestly, I'm both (adjustable lens throw to flood).


----------



## kj2 (Oct 28, 2016)

I was a throw person, but lately I prefer flood. Have good eyes so can see far when I use a thrower, but for most uses I want flood.


----------



## Illumina (Oct 28, 2016)

I'm a flood person. I have only two throwers (one Li-ion powered, and one NiMH powered), and I'm satisfied with that.


----------



## Arclight01 (Nov 6, 2016)

The newer "Duracell 1300 Lumen Flashlight with Zoom" is pretty much like flashlight crack. 

It does everything for $30. Its just huge. 

If I could find a 3 cell 18650 with zoom like that, with maybe a single CREE XHP70 LED[FONT=Arial, sans-serif], that would be my go to 'chore' light.



[/FONT]


----------



## StorminMatt (Nov 19, 2016)

I prefer flood. I tend to use my lights for walking and hiking. And I just prefer having a large area lit up vs the 'tunnel vision' from a pencil beam. Plus, in most hiking situations, you can't see much far away due to trees, brush, boulders, turns in the trail, etc. I also use my lights for task lighting at times. And flood is DEFINITELY better here.


----------



## Newlumen (Nov 19, 2016)

Both... i just ordered another flood light. Lol


----------



## Taz80 (Nov 20, 2016)

Both for me too, my favorite walking combo are the EC4GT and EC4SW. I also use both flood and throw for work, Throw for locating and tracing wires and flood for doing the work.


----------



## Lexel (Nov 20, 2016)

Both

for a headlight much flood but not pure flood Skilhunt H03R
for a EDC decent spot and flood Nitecore P12 XML2
for a searchlight decent throw Convoy C8 XPL Hi


----------



## Fredo1 (Nov 21, 2016)

I just found this forum so please be patient. 
I like both. I currently have a TM 26 for flood, a SRT 7 for general miscellaneous and just got a K 70 for throw. I'm looking around for something with mega lumins for a Black Friday gift to myself. 
Any thoughts ?

Fredo1


----------



## blub (Jan 16, 2017)

Fredo1 said:


> I just found this forum so please be patient.
> I like both. I currently have a TM 26 for flood, a SRT 7 for general miscellaneous and just got a K 70 for throw. I'm looking around for something with mega lumins for a Black Friday gift to myself.
> Any thoughts ?
> 
> Fredo1



Welcome. Hey, I just ordered a K70 too, I hope it will punch across the playground and park through the parking lot lights into the dark spots. I have a TK75 which is awesome. I live across from a school and a park and the other night I was looking for someone who broke in then ran across the park, the side spill of the K75 kept reflecting off buildings and trees that I was close to and blinding me so I couldn't really see past that stuff. The TK75 is great when I need a ton of light where it's totally dark, it still amazes me every time I use it but the surrounding lights makes it lose some of its luster.


----------



## mickb (Jan 17, 2017)

Throw. Never had a use for flood. I can see why cops/paramedics use it for scenes, also night joggers/dog walkers, repairmen, but I don't fit those categories.


----------



## ven (Jan 17, 2017)

Both some times:naughty:


----------



## richbuff (Jan 17, 2017)

ven said:


> Both some times:naughty: ... ...


... he said, while showing the throwy, and floody powerful beam of the Acebeam X65vn.


----------



## xdayv (Jan 17, 2017)

flood now, throw then... vice versa. that's a life of a flashaholic.


----------



## ven (Jan 18, 2017)

richbuff said:


> ... he said, while showing the throwy, and floody powerful beam of the Acebeam X65vn.





My new edc
This still one of my fav flooders, tint is amazing and infinite UI control ring



Work is flood








Flood and throw


----------



## Fleetwood (Jan 18, 2017)

With a thrower, I am constantly disappointed by what I can't see. I don't get them. I prefer higher powered floody lights. I find they give a good amount of throw, but I can see all around me, so yes I like throw, but a good accompanying flood is essential to me.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 18, 2017)

......... Just wondering, does Batman ever show-up when you turn that on?  

~ CG



ven said:


> Both some times:naughty:


----------



## ven (Jan 18, 2017)

Batman maybe holding it:naughty: ok batboy!


----------



## PocketLight88 (Jan 18, 2017)

I take both with me! Yesterday I walked my dog and the fiancé came along. She was holding the leash and I had the tk75 in one hand and tn36vn in the other (and I had my zebralight in my pocket just in case!!) she kept laughing at me "double fisting it today I see" [emoji23] 

I will say this though, the tk75 handled the rain much better than the tn36. The rain was just reflecting the massive wall of light right back at me with the tn36.


----------



## phoenixcatapult (Jan 20, 2017)

Because I need to recon my surroungdings at night mountaining climbing,I choose more flood.


----------



## Tman72 (Jan 28, 2017)

Anyone try the Fenix FD30? 

I have a ZL HC600 MKII ....floody
my TN32 ....thrower but not an edc 

Was wondering if anyone new of an edc light that's a decent thrower with a little spill? 

Thanks


----------



## Witterings (Jan 29, 2017)

Tman72 said:


> Was wondering if anyone new of an edc light that's a decent thrower with a little spill?
> 
> Thanks



The Zebralight[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]SC600w Mk III HI has a nice mix between the 2 ... if you want smaller / more EDC both the Manker T01 II and the Jetbeam II Pro are great little throwers with a reasonable spill ... I also de-domed a Manker E11 which gives it a bit more throw but not as much as the others.

I've also heard people say good things about but not tried myself ..... yet.....  ..... are the Klaus Mi7 and the Nitecore EC11 both of which would probably fall in that category.


----------



## richbuff (Jan 29, 2017)

richbuff said:


> I have no need to see small stuff far away. I need to have my immediate environs all lit up. Flood, for me. The TN36UTvn is the bees knees, for me, in the power flooder department.
> 
> I would like to add a nice thrower to my collection, but the money that I set aside for a very heavy, very large head diameter light with less lumens ends up being spent on yet another flooder.
> 
> ...



I am posting an update after six months. 

Both. Throw and flood. Lots. Of both. At the same time. Large head diameter light, to get lots of both. From multiple XHP35 emitters. Overlapping reflectors provide the flood.


----------



## Tman72 (Jan 30, 2017)

Witterings said:


> The ZebralightSC600w Mk III HI has a nice mix between the 2 ... if you want smaller / more EDC both the Manker T01 II and the Jetbeam II Pro are great little throwers with a reasonable spill ... I also de-domed a Manker E11 which gives it a bit more throw but not as much as the others.
> 
> I've also heard people say good things about but not tried myself ..... yet.....  ..... are the Klaus Mi7 and the Nitecore EC11 both of which would probably fall in that category.



Thanks for the suggestions, I had been looking at a Mi7 titanium version. Looks like a nice option.

Is there a big difference between the Zebralight SC600 Mk II and the Mk III Hi ? 

Has anyone any experience with the Lumintop Prince or Prince Mini? Thanks


----------



## Witterings (Jan 30, 2017)

Tman72 said:


> Is there a big difference between the Zebralight SC600 Mk II and the Mk III Hi ?



I've never had a Zebralight SC600 Mk II to compare it to but where you mentioned a thrower with some spill, if I compare it to a Nitecote MH20GT I find the Nitecore is a much more dedicated thrower without much spill which is great for some specific uses but it's not as good as an everyday torch for cycling, dog walking etc as the Mk III Hi.


----------



## Siggystyle (Jan 30, 2017)

Mostly flood for sure, I can appreciate a good throw with adequate spill though... Never hurts to have a few good throwers though too, sooookk BOTH!!


----------



## recDNA (Jan 30, 2017)

flood but keep a thrower in case


----------



## STO (Feb 1, 2017)

I have a serious addiction to throw, 950kcd Wrath of Ra at 150yards.


----------



## Fleetwood (Feb 1, 2017)

And that picture above illustrates perfectly what I do not like about throwers. Look at all that darkness, and what you cannot see! There could be monsters...


----------



## scs (Feb 1, 2017)

Fleetwood said:


> And that picture above illustrates perfectly what I do not like about throwers. Look at all that darkness, and what you cannot see! There could be monsters...



That's just an example of an extreme thrower, which uses a lens I'm guessing to focus the light. There are throwers out there with more traditional beam profiles and useful spill. Take a look at Acebeam's K70. Throws a ways but also very useful spill. Lights with longer throw from Armytek also have a very unique profile with bright corona and bright spill.


----------



## STO (Feb 1, 2017)

But how can I be really sure there are no monsters in those trees, or trees another kilometer away. Luckily the only monster in that picture is the border collie in the bottom of the frame.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Feb 10, 2017)

I have both but a prefer throw. Coz you can use a thrower to illuminate a wide area (may not be as bright as a flooder light) but you can't use a flooder to throw.  #ruleofthumb


----------



## Ozythemandias (Feb 10, 2017)

roadkill1109 said:


> I have both but a prefer throw. Coz you can use a thrower to illuminate a wide area (may not be as bright as a flooder light) but you can't use a flooder to throw.  #ruleofthumb



Good point, especially if you bounce it off the ceiling or similar.

But a light like the Zebralight SC600fd mk3 Plus is flood but powerful enough to give you sufficient throw for your average EDC scenario.


----------



## Witterings (Feb 10, 2017)

Ozythemandias said:


> But a light like the Zebralight SC600fd mk3 Plus is flood but powerful enough to give you sufficient throw for your average EDC scenario.



You could also argue the SC600w Mk III HI is more throw but enough flood for your average EDC scenario


----------



## TKC (Feb 12, 2017)

*I have found over the years, that I prefer throw over flood.*


----------



## salty141 (Feb 12, 2017)

Flood, I can't see 100+ meters well in the daylight, much less in the dark with a flashlight.


----------



## thegameisrigged (Feb 13, 2017)

I've always been a flood guy but a couple weeks ago I sort of switched to throw. Not sure why. I've completely switched up my buy list because of it.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Feb 14, 2017)

STO said:


> I have a serious addiction to throw, 950kcd Wrath of Ra at 150yards.




+1 on this


----------



## roadkill1109 (Feb 14, 2017)

Reflector-based throwers, at least you can see something far, and still have usable spill to light up the monsters around you. Ha ha! (Olight M2X UT or Olight M3X UT) 

...Flooders can't throw, but reflector-based throwers can flood despite having a tight hot spot!


----------



## PolarLi (Feb 14, 2017)

Looking at the sea tonight. Lot of drift ice, and a buoy to the left. But is there any icebergs ahead? 






Nope :thumbsup:


----------



## Newlumen (Feb 14, 2017)

Today flooder have somewhere 14000 lumen and 110k lux in modded version.. i recently ordered 2 flood version in two weeks.. so i like both flood and throw.


----------



## Slightchance (Feb 14, 2017)

I like a balance between the two but I would rather it lean to throw than flood. 

Unless the light is never going to be outside, then flood all the way


----------



## Witterings (Feb 15, 2017)

Slightchance said:


> I like a balance between the two but I would rather it lean to throw than flood.



I'm with you on this ... some have a decent throw but aren't what I'd call dedicated throwers ... I've just bought a Niteye ec-r16 which falls into this category and is more usable as an everyday than say a Manker T01 and the same when comparing the ZL SC600w Mk III HI against a Nitecore MH20GT .... the ZL and the Niteye have more usable everyday beams and can see what's immediately around you but have a respectable amount of throw for seeing in the distance when needed.

In essence each is good depending on what you want to use it for.


----------



## Swedpat (Feb 16, 2017)

roadkill1109 said:


> I have both but a prefer throw. Coz you can use a thrower to illuminate a wide area (may not be as bright as a flooder light) but you can't use a flooder to throw.  #ruleofthumb



You have a point here. A thrower can be used at short distance(while the intense hotspot is unpleasant) but it works. A flooder does not work at distance(unless it's of extreme output which is on the expense of size and weight or runtime). The good thing is that we today can have one of each. And every level between!


----------



## ven (Feb 16, 2017)

I think flood that reaches out 100kcd+ will do the job nicely .................or is that a thrower with lots of bright spill.


----------



## gruntmedik (Feb 18, 2017)

I need both, for different scenarios. As a paramedic, I sometimes need to see house numbers from the street. I usually carry a PD35, but it doesn't always have the throw I need to be able to see some numbers, but I like it other than that.

Is there any suggestions on a light with the same general pattern of light, that throws further? No bigger than the PD35, and preferably smaller, as it is carried in a pocket.

If all else fails, I have my M2XUT I could use just for finding numbers/signs, but would rather just use 1 light for all.


----------



## ven (Feb 18, 2017)

gruntmedik said:


> I need both, for different scenarios. As a paramedic, I sometimes need to see house numbers from the street. I usually carry a PD35, but it doesn't always have the throw I need to be able to see some numbers, but I like it other than that.
> 
> Is there any suggestions on a light with the same general pattern of light, that throws further? No bigger than the PD35, and preferably smaller, as it is carried in a pocket.
> 
> ...



Spec2
http://skylumen.com/collections/v54-lights/products/sdminivn-pocket-thrower


----------



## gruntmedik (Feb 18, 2017)

I considered that, but I was hoping for something no wider than the PD35, as the pocket it fits in is designed for lights/knives not much wider.


----------



## ven (Feb 18, 2017)

xp-g2 de-dome(PDT) in the pd35 would be an option, sending off to vinh and get a current bump whilst at it:naughty:


----------



## Mp0w3r (Feb 19, 2017)

I'm definitely a flood more than a thrower, I do own a fenix pd32ue and zebralight h603w and together they produce a good flood and thrower combined.


----------

